# Minnesota ice fishing



## duckdowner007 (Mar 8, 2006)

i've been ice fishing in Minnesota in -32 degree weather and man was it fun we were hauling in the fish. MAn do i love perch fingers all fried up and delicious, Oh so good. Send me a reply saying which is your favorite ice fishing place, and tell me a story if ya want to


----------

